# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > घरेलू नुस्‍खे >  प्याज के रस से बढ़ायें बालों की लंबाई

## xman

* सर्वश्रेष्ठ हेयर प्रोडक्ट है प्याज का रस।
* प्याज में एंटी-बैक्टीरियल गुण होते हैं।
* सल्फर की मौजूदगी बालों को पोषण देती है।
* रूसी के इलाज में भी मददगार है प्याज का रस।

----------


## xman

प्याज घर में उपलब्ध सर्वश्रेष्ठ बालों के उत्पादों में से एक है। हालांकि अक्सर लोग इसकी तीखी गंध और इसे काटने पर आंखों में आने वाले आंसू के कारण इसे पसंद नहीं करते। लेकिन क्या आप जानती हैं कि प्याज बालों की विभिन्न प्रकार की समस्याएं जैसे बालों का झड़ना और दोमुंहें बालों को दूर करने में बहुत मददगार होती है।

----------


## xman

प्याज में मौजूद सल्फर बालों की जड़ों को पोषण देता है जिससे बालों के विकास में मदद मिलती है। इसलिए बहुत से लोग बालों की लंबाई बढ़ाने के लिए प्याज का रस लगाते हैं। प्याज में मौजूद एंटी-बैक्टीरियल गुण के कारण इसका रस बालों में लगाने से गिरते बालों को रोकने, रूसी और सिर के संक्रमण आदि को दूर करने में मदद मिलती है। यह घरेलू उपाय बालों को चमकदार और मजबूत बनाने के लिए अद्भुत रूप से काम करता है। अगर आप भी अपने बालों को स्वस्थ, चमकदार और लंबे बालों की चाह रखते हैं तो प्याज के रस से बने हेयर पैक का इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। आइये इस आर्टिकल के माध्यम से जानते हैं, कुछ ऐसे ही आसानी से बनाए जाने वाले प्याज के पैक के बारे में।

----------


## xman

प्याज का रस


प्याज का रस निकालकर इसे अपने सिर की त्वचा यानी स्कैल्प पर लगाकर 25-30 मिनट के लिए छोड़ दें। साथ ही अपने सिर पर तौलिये को लपेट लें ताकी बालों के रोम इसे अवशोषित कर लें। फिर शैंपू से बालों को अच्छी तरह से धो लें।

----------


## xman

प्याज के साथ बीयर


बीयर आपके बालों को प्राकृतिक रुप से चमकदार बनाती है। प्याज के रस को बीयर में मिक्स करके लगाने से बालों की ग्रोथ होने के साथ बाल कंडीशन भी होते हैं। बाल को बढ़ाने के लिए इस उपाय को एक सप्ताह में दो बार करें।

----------


## xman

प्याज और नारियल का तेल


तेल के साथ प्*याज के रस को मिक्*स करने पर यह बालों के विकास को बढ़ाता है और बालों को पोषण भी देता है। प्*याज के रस को तेल के साथ मिलाकर बालों में मसाज करें। फिर एक तौलिया लपेटें और भाप लें। यह उपाय स्*कैल्*प से मृ*त त्*वचा कोशिकाओं को हटाता है, जिससे बालों की ग्रोथ बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## xman

प्याज के साथ शहद


बालों के विकास के लिए यह बहुत ही प्रभावी घरेलू उपाय है। इस पैक को बनाने के लिए प्याज का पेस्ट बनाकर उसमें कुछ बूंदें शहद की मिला लें। इस पेस्ट को बालों के उस हिस्से में लगाये जहां पर बाल कम हैं।

----------


## xman

प्याज के साथ नींबू


नींबू और प्याज के रस का प्रयोग बालों की ग्रोथ के साथ रूसी के इलाज में भी मदद करती है। नींबू का रस स्कैल्प को साफ करने के साथ बालों का झड़ना भी कम करता है।

----------


## xman

प्याज का रस और रम


बालों के विकास के लिए प्याज के रस का प्रयोग सबसे आसान तरीका है। इसके लिए रातभर आपको रम के एक गिलास में घिसी हुई प्*याज को डाल कर रखना होगा। सुबह इस मिश्रण को छान कर अपने सिर की मसाज करें। इससे आपके बालों को मजबूती मिलेगी और जल्*द से जल्*द बाल बढ़ने शुरु हो जाएगें।

----------


## xman

प्याज और अंडे की सफेदी


यह बात तो शायद सभी जानते हैं कि अंडा बालों के लिए बहुत ही फायदेमंद होता है। लंबे बालों की चाह रखने वाले लोगों के लिए प्याज और अंडे से बना हेयर पैक बहुत ही लाभकारी होता है। इस पैक को बनाने के लिए प्याज के रस में अंडे के सफेद हिस्से को मिक्स कर लें। फिर इस पैक को 25-30 मिनट अपने गीले बालों में लगाकर शैंपू कर दें।

----------


## xman

प्याज के रस से बने हेयर पैक के इस्तेमाल से आप आसानी से बालों को लंबा, घना और चमकदार बना सकते हैं। साथ ही इसे लगाने से बालों की लंबाई बढेगी और बाल बहुत कम झडेगें। लेकिन इन उपायों को इस्तेमाल करते समय एक बात का ध्यान रखें कि एक समय में सिर्फ एक ही उपाय को अजमाये।

----------


## Kamal Ji

दोस्त जो आपने लिखा है क्या यह परीक्षित है ?

----------

